# Digital camera as webcam



## mayhbp (Dec 4, 2005)

guys ive got a kodak digital camera z740 can i use it as a webcam if possible could u guide.
thanks


----------



## choudang (Dec 4, 2005)

does it supported for that feature? i have used Frontech one as my webcam but poor quality


----------



## rnaik (Dec 5, 2005)

u shud have tried first using yahoo messenger and if u were getting any problem , then that message wud have helped us to solve ur problem. anyways try and then let us know problem u r getting.


----------



## musafir (Dec 5, 2005)

most if not all digital camera sold these days can be used as web cam also. maybe the yahoo settings are not set properly


----------

